# NOT HAVING FUN ANYMORE



## Peanut butter (Oct 5, 2012)

well when i firat started travelling, i made my way through texas and new mexico into cali where i met a girl sarawh with a cat, now two dogs ladybird and crooked we travelled for about a year together then split up, deadhead vs punk rocker, we had a great relationship and tons of fun, but now it seems most of my days are filled by starbucks or mcdonalds looking for places to go or people to meet, when i try to find parks and hopouts to run into train kids and other travellers it seems there are only homebums and shitheads, im not having fun anymore and have actually been looking for a house to move into, what should i do?


----------



## slackHaddock (Oct 5, 2012)

Just like anything in this world, if you do it enough it will get old. Figure out what you wanna do. Pick up a hobby or somethin. World is yours.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Oct 5, 2012)

Everything gets old after a while, and most people don't realize just how miserable they are until they finally break and realize how much everything in their life sucks (I know that's what happened to me). Try and make your life interesting again. Go do shit you either never did before or forgot about doing, because it's pretty difficult to not be able to find enjoyment in life, you just have to go looking for it sometimes. 

And for starters stop filling your days with starbucks and mcdonalds, those places will sap the life right outta ya!


----------



## Earth (Oct 5, 2012)

agreed...
Stagnation = Death


----------



## travelin (Oct 5, 2012)

pack a pack and haul ass. go see some more country.


----------



## scatwomb (Oct 6, 2012)

Hike the Pacific Crest Trail.


----------



## Doobie_D (Oct 6, 2012)

^ what he said. Find a different method of travel perhaps? A different "scene" so to speak


----------



## zephyr23 (Oct 6, 2012)

maybe wwoof it a great way to travel and gain some new skills and meet some like minded people


----------



## ped (Oct 6, 2012)

Setup a team to orchestrate an elaborate robbery of some industrialist scumfuck.


----------



## Eli Whitney (Oct 8, 2012)

zephyr23 said:


> maybe wwoof it a great way to travel and gain some new skills and meet some like minded people


wwoof is great now is hawaii time!! good luck brother


----------



## Peanut butter (Oct 9, 2012)

whats wwoof?


----------



## slackHaddock (Oct 10, 2012)

willing workers of organic farms


----------



## zephyr23 (Oct 10, 2012)

*World Wide Opportunities on Organic Farms*


----------



## Eli Whitney (Oct 12, 2012)

Yah dude www.wwoof.org check it out i will be in hawaii in the next few on a coffee farm theres no pay usually but they feed u and give u a roof over your head good luck brother!!


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 14, 2012)

everyone is giving you ideas that make them happy but you need to find what makes YOU happy.


----------

